# Lawyer bee swarm



## debtfreedave (Apr 1, 2012)

I got a call from a friend who said there was a swarm of bees on the lawyer's office sign next door to his house. When I arrived there were a couple of clusters of bees. Using my bee brush I swept them into an empty hive. I left the hive there for a couple of hours to see if any of the stragglers would move from the sign to the box. When I returned the air was full of bees. It seems that the scouts went back to the hive and told everyone they had found a new home. Within 15 minutes it was over and the box had bees spilling over the outside. I brushed and smoked the outside bees into the hive, strapped everything together and took them to their new home. A local church has a community garden and asked me to put a couple of hives on the property. The lawyer got rid of the bees he didn't want, the church gardeners got the bees they wanted.

This is the first time I've posted pics. We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Hey Dave Nice pics. That is exciting. This is my first season at this. I am a Biology teacher and spend a lot of time outside. I have yet to see in my 41 years on this planet a swarm. I know they are out there. Not sure how common they are in my neck of the woods. Maybe now with more folks that I know that now know I keep bees maybe I will get a call.

Take it easy.

D-


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice pic.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Guess the lawyer did not like the competition for stinging people.

GEoff

PS, great shots and great result


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pics! I'm glad it worked out for you. However, I am curious, since it was 2 clusters and I only see one hive, do you put them both in the same hive? To me, I see a prime and secondary swarm sitting there.

I had a swarm yesterday that I knocked down I guess they found something better, because when I returned that night, they were not back in the tree and they were not in the hive, bleh, life happens.

C2


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Batman said:


> Nice pics! I'm glad it worked out for you. However, I am curious, since it was 2 clusters and I only see one hive, do you put them both in the same hive? To me, I see a prime and secondary swarm sitting there.
> 
> I had a swarm yesterday that I knocked down I guess they found something better, because when I returned that night, they were not back in the tree and they were not in the hive, bleh, life happens.
> 
> C2


I'm inclined the same way. I think I'd have hived them separately then looked for the queen(s). If one proved queenless, then a combine could be done. just me. -js


----------



## debtfreedave (Apr 1, 2012)

Batman, I looked through both swarms and couldn't find a queen. I may have missed her (or them). She could have come along with the 3rd group that came a couple of hours later? Or maybe not at all? We'll see. I'm going to give them a week to settle in and then check to see what's there. Its the first time I've come across a double swarm. I assumed with the small size of both that they were together. If there's a next time I'll hive them separately!


----------

